# Bruch: Violin Concerto; Scottish Fantasia



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Kyung-Wha Chung / Rudolf Kempe
Bruch: Violin Concerto; Scottish Fantasia

Release DateMarch 13, 2012
LabelDecca
FormatCD
Duration52:23
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto

4/5


----------

